# The siggy wipeout



## Irresistible (Nov 6, 2008)

Came as a surprise! I couldnt figure out what was going on, so now I have read the bulletin and I understand and dont wish to go against the rules on that. I thought I was ok ,  I guess by comparison to other siggys I had no clue.  I hope the one I have now is fine   I'm glad I saw the bulletin because I was going to add it back the same  which would have spelled trouble for me So my siggy was lost from all posts ever made at first, that has been restored now again (Thank you, Thank you, Thank you) Its just that now every post or thread I made over the last few days is gone,  Just wondering if they are a total loss or can they be recovered?

Thank u in advance


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 6, 2008)

I had started what I felt was a very valuable thread on verbal abuse,  I just hate to see it be a total loss


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 7, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 7, 2008)

Deleted post


----------



## beverly (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Irresistble

We have no idea how to resolve your issue. I have already spoke to you about this per PM.


----------

